# Front yard bird feed



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Local rainbow and scaley breasted lorikeets with old grapes, bananas and muesli.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> View attachment 369117
> 
> Local rainbow and scaley breasted lorikeets with old grapes, bananas and muesli.


Haha being your home is like a trip to Toronto metro zoo for me


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous looking.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very serene looking,we have some birds very similiar to those,have to ask the woman what they called,lol


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

About two weeks ago I took these pics of some more locals from within a few metres, a relaxing pair of Tawny Frogmouths, nocturnal hunters closely related to kookaburras.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, cool birds! We get a decent variety at our feeders but nothing as colorful as the Lorikeets. My most impressive is a pair of Pileated woodpeckers. Yesterday we had an Indigo Bunting which is a very pretty little bird. These aren't my photos by the way!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Our yard is always filled with birds... my wife has feeders out for them here in the desert. We have coveys of quail basically living here and I wake up to them every morning about 6 feet from me. I grew up eating quail & doves and these are ready for harvest... but the wife would have me on the plate if I ever harmed even one feather on these guys 🤣  🌵 🤠


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Here in Long Island, NY we have large flocks of monk parakeets, which are actually quaker parrots. Nobody is sure where they came from. One theory is that they escaped a shipment that came into JFK airport in the 1970's or 80's. They have adapted and survive the harsh NY winters by living in large communal nests. They are noisy suckers! They are considered an invasive species and pest. Where hunting is legal, they can be taken year round without limit. I've never heard of anyone even bothering to hunt them though.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

NOT a bird but I'm sure this native finds them tasty..... a 5' carpet python.
My daughter found it sleeping under our pergola this morning.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

The young snake is still there, hasn't moved other than tucking it's head in out of sight. 
It is around 20C through the day atm, cooler overnight and still rainy so maybe it has decided to hibernate for winter.😎


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Whytey said:


> About two weeks ago I took these pics of some more locals from within a few metres, a relaxing pair of Tawny Frogmouths, nocturnal hunters closely related to kookaburras.
> View attachment 369129
> 
> View attachment 369130


Looks like what I call a member pf the _Night Jar_ family.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Was at a local park today and heard the raucous squawking of the quaker parrots. Located their large nest up on a utility pole. It's hard to see, but there is one in the opening making repairs.


----------



## Leadhead (8 mo ago)

In my front yard early winter


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Today the rainbow lorikeets called and harassed me for fruit again. Old grapes weren't enough so grabbed the aging watermelon. My buddy hopped up for some personal attention.🥰


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome,some bright birds,and not just their colors 
good on you for feeding them


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Yeah, there's not much around for them with winter here, native flower wise.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Here's another local, my resident kookaburra..... he usually relaxes on my clothesline.😊


----------

